# is Flex Uber-like or postal service-like?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I hope it does not feel like delivering junk mails ala USPS. My brother works for the postal service, gets paid $17 hourly. He told me Flex pays $18 to $25 hourly. True? Why the variation in pay?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Wtf it's nothing like USPS. No junk mail, it's usually "toys" people order online. The majority of folks are going to be happy to see you. And if not happy to see you happy to see their package

The range of pay accounts for tips if you do prime now or the fact logistics blocks can pay more money when the weather is bad and they are short on drivers.

I will say I am almost certain your brother will make more than you. His company provides car and gas. Flex puts less miles on your car than Uber but you will use a lot of gas idling/restarting the car.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Wtf it's nothing like USPS. No junk mail, it's usually "toys" people order online. The majority of folks are going to be happy to see you. And if not happy to see you happy to see their package
> 
> The range of pay accounts for tips if you do prime now or the fact logistics blocks can pay more money when the weather is bad and they are short on drivers.
> 
> I will say I am almost certain your brother will make more than you. His company provides car and gas. Flex puts less miles on your car than Uber but you will use a lot of gas idling/restarting the car.


I don't get the comment using a lot of gas restarting your car unless your car has a carburetor. 
Fuel pump cars require very little has to restart it 
Fact is just 10 seconds of idling uses as much gas as restarting


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I hope it does not feel like delivering junk mails ala USPS. My brother works for the postal service, gets paid $17 hourly. He told me Flex pays $18 to $25 hourly. True? Why the variation in pay?


Why does it matter what your delivering ? And yes it's mostly junk products exception being Amazon pantry deliveries. Also in real wages your making less than 18 to 25 as you get no vacation benefits overtime paternity leave etc.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I don't get the comment using a lot of gas restarting your car unless your car has a carburetor.
> Fuel pump cars require very little has to restart it
> Fact is just 10 seconds of idling uses as much gas as restarting


I should have clarified that. You use a lot of gas if you idle and you wear your car when you start and stop it a lot. So either way you are paying in gas or wear.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

Postal workers also get pensions after x amount of years of service....


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

20 years I think...

I like their system but the postman stereotype is that they are fat and balding. The job is stressful and not considered "skilled". I know an electrician who makes $32 an hour since he is considered "skilled".

A lot of these new Uber-like jobs are great, for part timers and flexibility seekers (people going to school, etc.). I don't think anyone should do it as if it's their career.



sweatypawz said:


> Postal workers also get pensions after x amount of years of service....


----------

